
What About Trump's Comments on H1-Bs? - griff1986
http://cis.org/miano/what-about-trumps-comments-foreign-workers
======
bladerunner82
America would be just fine with zero H1-B workers. There is zero deficiency in
IT numbers that qualified Americans cannot fill. The issue lies with companies
being cheap and disavowing Americans in favor of more profit to please the
ever-demanding shareholders. I left for-profit IT in favor of non-profit IT to
avoid being replaced by a foreigner. I make less, to be sure, but I'm not
worried about my job being handed to an outsider who has no stake in my
community.

I'm deeply in favor of killing the entire H1-B program. If American companies
don't want to hire Americans, Americans should not buy from them. I'm willing
to bet that if enough people got angry at Apple for letting the Chinese build
iPhones instead of bringing that work back home. Apple make more than enough
profit to allow Americans to have those jobs. Imagine their products saying
"Designed and made in California" rather than simple "designed" here.

I tend to lean far right politically with exception being made for work-
related issues. I am firmly pro-union and pro-protectionism, especially as it
relates to Americans and their jobs.

